# Advanced Care Planning Services - Medicare



## JSneen88 (Jan 22, 2016)

Medicare has approved coverage for Advance Care Planning Services for 2016. I know the codes are 99497 and add on code +99498. Has anyone heard what the RVU's and reimbursement rates are? 
Looking to maximize our revenue by using ACP codes in addition to our usual code set or using prolonged service codes in addition to our usual code set. What's legal and what isn't and what is correct and what isn't are our main focuses.


----------



## tbbrown1 (Jan 22, 2016)

The 2016 Medicare fee schedule should be available for your region. It should available for download at your region's Medicare site.


----------



## oub0275 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Dx code for Advance Care Planning*

The Medicare information does not indicate what type of diagnosis code should be used with CPT code 99497/99498.  I found a code for  Other specified counseling Z71.89, but in the past the counseling codes have been problematic.  I called my Medicare Carrier and they could not find anything. Does anyone have  thoughts on this?


----------



## jlewis142 (Feb 8, 2016)

You would use whatever Dx code that the patient has that is a life threatening illness, COPD, heart conditions, cancer, etc. Our claims are now being pd


----------

